# Myth Busters Duct Tape plane test



## bobbysocks (Oct 18, 2011)

a while back there were pics on the web of a bush plane in alaska that was mauled by a hungry bear and shreaded to pieces. the pilot had someone drop him in a roll of heavy plastic and a crap load of duct tape. with those he re-skinned the aircraft and flew her home. this wed, oct 19 the myth busters on the Discovery channel will shread a b-lite kitfox and recreate the senario to see if it is fact or fiction. should be interesting...


----------



## N4521U (Oct 18, 2011)

You mean this one?


----------



## mikewint (Oct 18, 2011)

That's the one. Seemed wrong but the more I thought about it the more reasonable it became. I fully believe this will work


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 18, 2011)

Why wouldn't it work they called duct tape 500mph hour tape when they used it to seal certain leaky panels on the 101


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 18, 2011)

I'd imagine it's not that much different from doaped fabric


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 18, 2011)

I bet the guy doesn't leave fish in the plane again.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 19, 2011)

Looks like if you have enough time, an understanding of aircraft structure and enough duct tape, it would work. Glad he took some pics to back up his story.

Was this Red Green?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 19, 2011)

No way you would have gotten me in that plane! I’m guessing without counter-weighting, the CG must have been moved dangerously to the rear assuming duct tape is heavier then doped fabric or whatever they use. Also I can't help but notice that under all that tape the top right stringer (welded tube) is NOT connected to the tail anymore. Scary stuff, but I guess he was counting on the semi-mono. aspect of the tape and the damaged metal frame.

Oh and by the way, does anybody have Kari Byron's number?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 19, 2011)

That's a Super Cub. Even with the heavier duct tape I doubt the weight and balance was affected at all as the normal C/G is way forward. Unless there was any structrual damage to the tubing, I don't see a major problem with this however the local Feds might have had issues, although with this happeneing in Alaska, there's a different mindset from the FAA there.

I would not fly the aircraft with a passenger however, one ferry flight and its grounded provided you make it!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2011)

We had a thread on this plane a few years ago...the guy even went as far as to write the N number on the side with a felt-tip marker...

His plan was to get the aircraft out of that remote area and back home so it could be properly repaired. He had supplies (like the aforementioned duct tape and plastic) flown in and if I remember right, a new tire to replace the one the bear tore up.

Aparently, he made it.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 19, 2011)

True that Joe! 

See no reason why they won't be successful with this project. Will be interesting to see.


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2011)

Found the thread!

Check out the photos of all the damage...that bear was on a mission!

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/modern/bear-attack-i-think-we-need-bigger-plane-21192.html


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 19, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Was this Red Green?



Man I miss that show!


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 19, 2011)

Check your local PBS station, ours has the Red Green Show on during the weekends


----------



## Njaco (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't find him anywhere. Ole Possum Hollow Lodge......"I am a man, I know......."


----------



## Ratsel (Oct 20, 2011)

Its on Comedy Network. Its on right now on Comedy West (Satellite).

The Comedy Network - Watch Full Episodes of The Red Green Show - Show Details


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 20, 2011)

THANKS!!!!!!!!!


----------

